# Bahnsen's Philosophy of Christianity



## unlearnedlearner (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone listened to these lectures? Are they worthwhile?

How about the books? There may be better ones at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 16, 2008)

His "Philosophy of Christianity" is also extremely good, but a bit dated, especially since responses have been given to Castaneda's resolution of some of the paradoxes with using first person indexicals and God's knowledge. Or so I have heard.

He does a good job with worldview issues, transcendence, etc. I would order the mp3s about 2 every ten days. It is easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks.

I wonder if I am just better off with the free Frame materials from RTS? 

Redeeming the time is difficult when there seem to be so many good things out there.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 16, 2008)

unlearnedlearner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if I am just better off with the free Frame materials from RTS?
> 
> Redeeming the time is difficult when there seem to be so many good things out there.



Bahnsen goes for the jugular, Frame doesn't. I have listened to everything Frame has audioed. And I have listened to well over 700 Bahnsen messages. I tremble to say they are about equal. 

Are you talking about Frame's apologetics tapes? 

Are you talking about Frame's philosophy tapes? Frame's philosophy stuff is quite thorough. At the end of the day, I would almost go with Frame. If money is a problem, Frame it is. That being said,

With Bahnsen I would *definitely get* the first three lectures, 9-11, 15-18.

MP3 - Bahnsen - The Philosophy of Christianity


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Jun 16, 2008)

"I tremble to say they are about equal."

What exactly do you mean by that? Or are you just preferring Bahnsen to be better?

I was thinking of Frame's Apologetics and History of Philosophy and Christian Thought. I realize they are different content than Bahnsen, but I imagine that many of the issues would overlap???

I am trusting your recommendation. I imagine those Bahnsen "tapes" will give me $12 worth, so I will acquire those.

Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 17, 2008)

unlearnedlearner said:


> "I tremble to say they are about equal."
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that? Or are you just preferring Bahnsen to be better?



Bahnsen is my theological father in the faith, so I tremble to suggest he is wrong.



> I was thinking of Frame's Apologetics and History of Philosophy and Christian Thought. I realize they are different content than Bahnsen, but I imagine that many of the issues would overlap???
> 
> Thanks.



The only overlap would be that both are committed to Van tillian presup. They don't overlap that much. Frame takes time to explore all side trails and as a result, gets distracted easily. Bahnsen sticks to the subject. But sometimes Frame's sidetrails are interesting.

Frame's history of philosophy is quite excellent. He deals with current 20th century challenges and does a nice take on church history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jun 20, 2008)

*Problem of Evil*

I don't want to detract from what you guys are writing about, but what do you guys think of the contemporaneous argument against God's existence, i.e., The Problem of Evil? I've been listening to the "Reasonable Faith" podcast by Dr. W.L. Craig. He gives a more Free-will defense for the theodicy. Do you guys have any knowledge of the theodicy of Alvin Plantinga? According to Dr. Craig, his is the most accurate and plausible argument against the problem of evil, ref. a free-will defense. I thought the doctor was Reformed (Dr. Alvin Plantinga)?

Personally, I hold to a more Presuppositional approach to apologetics, as opposed to Craig's view of epistemology in apologetics. How would a presuppositionalist answer the objection? Any books that you would recommend?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 20, 2008)

Faith has its reasons by Ken Boa: Amazon.com: Faith Has Its Reasons: An Integrative Approach to Defending Christianity: Kenneth D. Boa, Robert M. Bowman Jr.: Books is a wonderful intro to the different views of apologetics and how each view would answer the basic objections to belief in Jesus.

I would then recommend: *Reason and Worldviews: Warfield, Kuyper, Van Til and Plantinga on the Clarity of General Revelation and Function of Apologetics* Amazon.com: Reason and Worldviews: Warfield, Kuyper, Van Til and Plantinga on the Clarity of General Revelation and Function of Apologetics: Owen Anderson: Books which is mainly a history of Reformed Apologetics and the problems that need to be faced going forward (It is recommended by John Frame).


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Jun 20, 2008)

jmartinez83 said:


> I don't want to detract from what you guys are writing about, but what do you guys think of the contemporaneous argument against God's existence, i.e., The Problem of Evil? I've been listening to the "Reasonable Faith" podcast by Dr. W.L. Craig. He gives a more Free-will defense for the theodicy. Do you guys have any knowledge of the theodicy of Alvin Plantinga? According to Dr. Craig, his is the most accurate and plausible argument against the problem of evil, ref. a free-will defense. I thought the doctor was Reformed (Dr. Alvin Plantinga)?
> 
> Personally, I hold to a more Presuppositional approach to apologetics, as opposed to Craig's view of epistemology in apologetics. How would a presuppositionalist answer the objection? Any books that you would recommend?



Here is Bahnsen's perspective.

In short, evil only makes sense in the context of Christianity. How does evil exist given atheism? "Evil" is just a part of nature and what is. The very nature of asking the question suggests theism.

Bahnsen gives this syllogism:

1. GOD IS ALL-GOOD.

2. GOD IS ALL-POWERFUL.

3. EVIL EXISTS.

4. GOD HAS A MORALLY SUFFICIENT REASON FOR THE EVIL WHICH EXISTS.

His article is worth the time.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jun 21, 2008)

*Reply*

[IMGR][/IMGR]


unlearnedlearner said:


> Here is Bahnsen's perspective.
> 
> In short, evil only makes sense in the context of Christianity. How does evil exist given atheism? "Evil" is just a part of nature and what is. The very nature of asking the question suggests theism.
> 
> ...



To properly call it a syllogism, don't you need a three step program? For instance, 
1. God is completely good and powerful
2. evil exists in the world
3. Therefore, God has a morally sufficient reason for the evil which exists?


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 28, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> Faith has its reasons by Ken Boa: Amazon.com: Faith Has Its Reasons: An Integrative Approach to Defending Christianity: Kenneth D. Boa, Robert M. Bowman Jr.: Books is a wonderful intro to the different views of apologetics and how each view would answer the basic objections to belief in Jesus.
> 
> I would then recommend: *Reason and Worldviews: Warfield, Kuyper, Van Til and Plantinga on the Clarity of General Revelation and Function of Apologetics* Amazon.com: Reason and Worldviews: Warfield, Kuyper, Van Til and Plantinga on the Clarity of General Revelation and Function of Apologetics: Owen Anderson: Books which is mainly a history of Reformed Apologetics and the problems that need to be faced going forward (It is recommended by John Frame).




The book, _Faith Has Its Reasons_, can be read online. Here is the link: KenBoa.org - Free Articles


----------

